# untoon anthros



## thewall (Aug 5, 2011)

How would an anthro in real life look?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 5, 2011)

Ugly.

They won't be the athletic, well built, "Dream" characters we make up.


----------



## moriko (Aug 5, 2011)

There's already one in the making out there, been on tv shows and the such with his surgeries and tattoos. Google Image search "cat guy"


----------



## thewall (Aug 5, 2011)

hermione in the Chamber of Secrets turned into one briefly...


----------



## Mentova (Aug 5, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Ugly.
> 
> They won't be the athletic, well built, "Dream" characters we make up.


Are you implying that people who aren't athletic, super sexy fantasy characters are ugly? :/


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 5, 2011)

1) https://www.furaffinity.net/search/
2) Search for photomanip
3) Recoil in horror


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Are you implying that people who aren't athletic, super sexy fantasy characters are ugly? :/



I think he's more implying that they won't be the idealized murrpurr characters we imagine them to be.


----------



## Tanginello (Aug 5, 2011)

My vote is for "goddamn terrifying".

I had a nightmare about a "realistic" furry showing up at my house once; we'll just say a six foot tall guy with a dog's head is a little bit beyond unsettling. Werewolves are movie monsters for a reason, y'all.


----------



## Azure (Aug 5, 2011)

Terrifying enough that I begin a eugenics program.


----------



## Genumix (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't think this quite answers the question, but it's relevant.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 5, 2011)

Every see a big dog "smile" it's rather scary when my chessie does it. Imagine it 6 feet tall. terrifying man.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Aug 5, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> 1) https://www.furaffinity.net/search/
> 2) Search for photomanip
> 3) Recoil in horror



That's just because these people can't photoshop

There's good photomanips out there! kinda

That photomanip of the cat cutting fish in a big kitchen comes to mind

I tried to find it on google but I COULDN'T so I guess you'll have to trust me that it EXISTS


----------



## Alstor (Aug 5, 2011)

Best way, this
Worst way, this


----------



## iTails (Aug 5, 2011)

OH GOD WHAT HAS SCIENCE DONE


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2011)

Actually, the polar opposite of the beautiful characters we all fap to would be good as well. I have a thing for abominations.

A non-sexual thing, jackass.


----------



## Conker (Aug 5, 2011)

I would imagine horrible. Like, look at some movies with werewolves in them. Those things are kinda terrifying. Anthro person wouldn't look much different.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2011)

Conker said:


> I would imagine horrible. Like, look at some movies with werewolves in them. Those things are kinda terrifying. Anthro person wouldn't look much different.



Well people who make werewolf movies usually focus on the action or horror part of it. Nobody ever focuses on their own unique anatomy. That's why most werewolves, without quality special effects, look like the apes from Planet of the Apes.

Fuck this gay entertainment industry.


----------



## Sar (Aug 5, 2011)

A fursuiter. :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> A fursuiter. :V



If fursuiters dressed in suits that didn't make them look like a middle class highschool mascots, I think I'd despise them a little less. :V


----------



## Sar (Aug 5, 2011)

Sollux said:


> If fursuiters dressed in suits that didn't make them look like a middle class highschool mascots, I think I'd despise them a little less. :V



We never had the luxury of a high school mascot. *shrugs*


----------



## Riley (Aug 5, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> We never had the luxury of a high school mascot. *shrugs*


My first high school was "The Trojans."

There were lots of pregnant chicks.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Every see a big dog "smile" it's rather scary when my chessie does it. Imagine it 6 feet tall. terrifying man.


What is wrong with you I think it's adorable when dogs smile. :C


----------



## Fay V (Aug 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What is wrong with you I think it's adorable when dogs smile. :C



It's hard to think "awww" when the dog is bigger than I am and baring his teeth.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 5, 2011)

Fay V said:


> It's hard to think "awww" when the dog is bigger than I am and baring his teeth.


I do :3

You can generally tell when they're doing it to be aggressive or if they're just happy as can be though.


----------



## Conker (Aug 5, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Well people who make werewolf movies usually focus on the action or horror part of it. Nobody ever focuses on their own unique anatomy. That's why most werewolves, without quality special effects, look like the apes from Planet of the Apes.
> 
> Fuck this gay entertainment industry.


I suppose that's true, but a good werewolf can easily be considered as a good standin for any anthro; though depending on how an anthro fursona is drawn, the human/wolf aspect might be upped or downplayed. 

A quality werewolf can look pretty badass though, but that doesn't mean I'd want to see something like that walking around on the streets as a "normal" thing or a science experiment gone wrong.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 5, 2011)

Conker said:


> I would imagine horrible. Like, look at some movies with werewolves in them. Those things are kinda terrifying. Anthro person wouldn't look much different.



They look terrifying because most movies don't get werewolves right... They're supposed to look like dogs, not gorillas.

I disagree with people who think real world anthros would look horrible. Why would they? Wolves and foxes are adorable in their non-anthro forms, so anthros obviously would be. Cats would be cuter though.

I figure they would look like indohyus99's photomanipulations. They are easily some of the best out there. Most photomanips look creepy; these don't.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 5, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I figure they would look like indohyus99's photomanipulations. They are easily some of the best out there. Most photomanips look creepy; these don't.


You and I must have different definitions of creepy my friend.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 5, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I figure they would look like indohyus99's photomanipulations. They are easily some of the best out there. Most photomanips look creepy; these don't.



So that's what it looks like once you hit the bottom of uncanny valley. 

And start digging.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I disagree with people who think real world anthros would look horrible. Why would they? Wolves and foxes are adorable in their non-anthro forms, so anthros obviously would be. Cats would be cuter though.



People only say that because they think acting like assholes makes them sound smart. :n

I agree. Obviously they won't look like fursuiters, carpets, or the infamous catman. There'd only be slight differences from the typical anthros, such as only animals that produce milk would have (regular sized) breasts.

Why do I always go with the breast example? I even made an entire character just to express that idea.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 5, 2011)

Sollux said:


> People only say that because they think acting like assholes makes them sound smart. :n
> 
> I agree. Obviously they won't look like fursuiters, carpets, or the infamous catman. There'd only be slight differences from the typical anthros, such as only animals that produce milk would have (regular sized) breasts.
> 
> Why do I always go with the breast example? I even made an entire character just to express that idea.



That's enough reason to only date the mammals. No problem with that, as they are the ones I prefer.

Multibreast would not be realistic either; it's a humanoid animal, so obviously the norm would be 1-2 babies in a litter (if you can call it a litter). No need for the extra boobage. I hate it when people add multiple breasts on an anthro. Even you, transformation artists.


----------



## Genumix (Aug 5, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> That's enough reason to only date the mammals. No problem with that, as they are the ones I prefer.
> 
> Multibreast would not be realistic either; it's a humanoid animal, so obviously the norm would be 1-2 babies in a litter (if you can call it a litter). No need for the extra boobage. I hate it when people add multiple breasts on an anthro. Even you, transformation artists.


what if they gave birth to litters of tiny little anthro mammals?


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 5, 2011)

[yt]DbFiQgF0JTY[/yt]


----------



## lobosabio (Aug 5, 2011)

Genumix said:


> what if they gave birth to litters of tiny little anthro mammals?



They probably wouldn't.  They'd probably give birth to more precocial offspring like humans do.  

As for the topic at hand, if the photomorphs are anything to judge by, they'd look bloody creepy.


----------



## Genumix (Aug 5, 2011)

lobosabio said:


> They *probably* wouldn't.  They'd *probably* give birth to more precocial offspring like humans do.
> 
> As for the topic at hand, if the photomorphs are anything to judge by, they'd look bloody creepy.


Do tell, what is this probability based on?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 5, 2011)

Genumix said:


> Do tell, what is this probability based on?



I already said it. Biology. Generally, the bigger an animal is, the smaller the litter. Dogs have litters. Cats have litters. Guinea pigs have bigger litters. Humans, as well as tigers and elephants, generally have one or two babies per birth.


----------



## Genumix (Aug 5, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I already said it. Biology. Generally, the bigger an animal is, the smaller the litter. Dogs have litters. Cats have litters. Guinea pigs have bigger litters. Humans, as well as tigers and elephants, generally have one or two babies per birth.


ah, I see.  That makes more sense

Now...what about tiny anthros?


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> [yt]DbFiQgF0JTY[/yt]



This is how I expected them to look. :n


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 5, 2011)

Sollux said:


> This is how I expected them to look. :n



Well, they'd have to have furred bodies as well...

In fact I am a fan of the more animalistic looking anthros. You know the drill. Digitigrade legs, claws on fingers and toes, sheaths, knots, and barbs, big tails, etc.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 5, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Well, they'd have to have furred bodies as well...
> 
> In fact I am a fan of the more animalistic looking anthros. You know the drill. Digitigrade legs, claws on fingers and toes, sheaths, knots, and barbs, big tails, etc.


I like how you crossed out the sexual parts as if it makes us think you don't like those.


----------



## Genumix (Aug 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I like how you crossed out the sexual parts as if it makes us think you don't like those.


No, he's in Japan and has to "censor" inappropriate material.


----------



## thewall (Aug 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You and I must have different definitions of creepy my friend.



They don't look that creepy......


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 5, 2011)

mike37 said:


> They don't look that creepy......



I agree. They are the best photomanipulations I've seen IMO.


----------



## Don (Aug 5, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I agree. They are the best photomanipulations I've seen IMO.



For whatever reason, he chose the creepiest one for his avatar.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 5, 2011)

Go look at some realistic styled work.

eg,
Slightly ntsw: http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/7496/f6103344912435620441050.jpg
http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/8075/c1308127607055darknatas.jpg

Bloch does lots of good realistic stuff too.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 5, 2011)

mike37 said:


> They don't look that creepy......


You're kidding right?

Look at these:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6132723
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6145205
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6201135
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6202479

How are they not creepy? :/


----------



## Commie Bat (Aug 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're kidding right?
> 
> Look at these:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6132723
> ...



Win!

That's all I have to say.


----------



## Genumix (Aug 5, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're kidding right?
> 
> Look at these:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6132723
> ...


Photomanipulations are generally creepy even if they're really realistic.  I imagine we perceive pictures like that as creepy more because they're _almost_ real, but there's something slightly, eerily off about them.

EX:  http://freeblackberryweb.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/fun-blackberry-storm-photo-editor-application-face-lift.gif
[URL="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_P8vDhbRwMLw/TPr1pBKezDI/AAAAAAAAAE4/5597mpimios/s320/front_diffenrece.jpg"]http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_P8vDhbRwMLw/TPr1pBKezDI/AAAAAAAAAE4/5597mpimios/s320/front_diffenrece.jpg
[URL]http://coolshowcase.com/thumbs/big/1105-animeshannon2.jpg[/URL][/URL]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2011)

Genumix said:


> Photomanipulations are generally creepy even if they're really realistic.  I imagine we perceive pictures like that as creepy more because they're _almost_ real, but there's something slightly, eerily off about them.



So, er, like this?


----------



## Genumix (Aug 5, 2011)

Sollux said:


> So, er, like this?


Exactly.  I love how there's a scientific principle/theory for that.  And pretty much everything.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 5, 2011)

Genumix said:


> Exactly.  I love how there's a scientific principle/theory for that.  And pretty much everything.



Makes you feel kinda happy that you aren't the only one that thinks a certain way.


----------



## Genumix (Aug 5, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Makes you feel kinda happy that you aren't the only one that thinks a certain way.


ah, so much.  Felt that way when I learned about existentialism.  My mind was blown.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 5, 2011)

I dont think those photo manipulations are that accurate. :I
I will see if I can find a good example.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 5, 2011)

What about the Kilrathi from the Wing commander series? http://multiplayerblog.mtv.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/kilrathi.jpg


----------



## Commie Bat (Aug 5, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> What about the Kilrathi from the Wing commander series? http://multiplayerblog.mtv.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/kilrathi.jpg



What in the world did I just witness?


----------



## Conker (Aug 6, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:
			
		

> I figure they would look like indohyus99's photomanipulations. They are easily some of the best out there. Most photomanips look creepy; these don't.


So it isn't scary looking, but it's sure not something my dick would ever go near. That thing is just wow. 

Yeah, I wouldn't want those walking around.


----------



## Commie Bat (Aug 6, 2011)

Conker said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't want those walking around.



Why not; it brings a whole new defintion to "hunting".  Or would it be considered murder?


----------



## Conker (Aug 6, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> Why not; it brings a whole new defintion to "hunting".  Or would it be considered murder?


It would probably be considered murder if the thing was sapient, but if it's just some animal that walks on two legs, then hunting? Not really sure how those classifications really work. You don't hear "someone murdered an ape" though you might hear "someone poached an ape" or "someone illegally hunted an ape"


----------



## Commie Bat (Aug 6, 2011)

Conker said:


> It would probably be considered murder if the thing was sapient, but if it's just some animal that walks on two legs, then hunting? Not really sure how those classifications really work. You don't hear "someone murdered an ape" though you might hear "someone poached an ape" or "someone illegally hunted an ape"



Yeah I didn't really know, I just saw the pictures and it reminded me about a story. "The Most Dangerous Game"

Also don't understand how people think they're creepy, maybe i'm just immune to shock.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 6, 2011)

There's some scary shit in here. Funny, but also quite scary. If I have nightmares tonight I'm blaming you all.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 6, 2011)

Some of those pics were pretty good.  

But yeah, I don`t think the reality would be as fun as we envision. :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 6, 2011)

I still think horrid anthropomorphic abominations would look cooler.


----------



## Valence (Aug 6, 2011)

I think they'd look like this: http://qarrezel.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=24#/d2u8iiu

yay anthros


----------



## Otto042 (Aug 6, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Ugly.
> 
> They won't be the athletic, well built, "Dream" characters we make up.



That's something I always wondered about.  So many people get their character drawn up with an amazing figure or huge muscles, but when you meet them IRL, they tend to.  I don't want to use the word disappoint, but well, they don't live up to their avatar.  

Maybe I got into this fandom for the wrong reasons...  My character ... *cough* fursona ... is actually supposed to be real goofy, toony, over the top and animated.  The real me, the time I spend the most on is the serious, professional, and fit side of me that the rest of the world sees on a daily basis.  If you don't believe me, check out my FA.  So if we are all supposed to be Anthro Animal Cartoon characters, why is there so much focus on body perfection in the art? (not to mention enormous cawks)


----------



## Conker (Aug 6, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> Yeah I didn't really know, I just saw the pictures and it reminded me about a story. "The Most Dangerous Game"
> 
> Also don't understand how people think they're creepy, maybe i'm just immune to shock.


The pictures themselves hit the uncanney valley pretty hard, but they would be worse actually walking around. I'm pretty sure your sofurry.com furfag would end up thinking twice about raping an actual anthromorphic animal person.


----------



## Commie Bat (Aug 6, 2011)

Conker said:


> The pictures themselves hit the uncanney valley pretty hard, but they would be worse actually walking around. I'm pretty sure your sofurry.com furfag would end up thinking twice about raping an actual anthromorphic animal person.



Well yeah for multiple reasons; one it's rape (not that it matters to furfags), Second it will probally kill you, and the third and final reason would be; why the hell would you want to, it's your choice but still.


----------



## Genumix (Aug 6, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> Well yeah for multiple reasons; one it's rape (not that it matters to furfags), Second it will probally kill you, and the third and final reason would by; why the hell would you want to.


Third reason:  I don't think anybody has an answer to this question.  It's like asking a person "why are you into guys?" or "why do you like BDSM?".  Or "why are you, a young college student, interested in figures of power and authority like old professors when it could get you involved in a huge scandal?" I'm not saying it's either an orientation or a fetish, just that you can't really explain an individual's personal tastes.  If there's nothing wrong with it and you're genuinely interested, why not?


----------



## Kiru-kun (Aug 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;ck14LKBI9GM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ck14LKBI9GM&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]



The furry dream


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 6, 2011)

If they were just, like, oversized fluffy dogs that could stand on their hind legs and talk, they *might* get away with being "cute." 

The more human they got though the more creepy they would be. By the time you got to full-out "Humans but with fur and a tail" status they would be absolutely terrifying. 

Going past that, IRL cat girls might not be bad except for the fact that their ears would look *really* out of place. Like, "HOLY FUCK I AM GOING TO CUT THOSE OFF WITH GARDENING SHEERS!!!" out of place.

One thing I can't see any IRL anthro ever being though is fuckable, so there's that.



Otto042 said:


> That's something I always wondered about.  So  many people get their character drawn up with an amazing figure or huge  muscles, but when you meet them IRL, they tend to.  I don't want to use  the word disappoint, but well, they don't live up to their avatar.



I guess once you decide to present yourself as a bipedal talking cat, lying about your pants size doesn't seem all that bad. 

My fursona is exactly one inch taller and a year older than I am. :3c


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 6, 2011)

Valence said:


> I think they'd look like this: http://qarrezel.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=24#/d2u8iiu
> 
> yay anthros



That actually looks decent.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Aug 6, 2011)

Fay V said:


> It's hard to think "awww" when the dog is bigger than I am and baring his teeth.


Imagine a six foot tall weiner dog, now that would scare me, because big dogs if raised right usually are a lot less nasty than them little yappy dogs
Oh and this whole thread reminds me of my friend Aero, he ain't a furry but he told me once and I quote "I want to be the first person to rape a dog and make werewolves, then sell my success to people and get rich"


----------



## Genumix (Aug 7, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> The furry dream


Well, apparently not _all_ furries have that dream. :V

Here's what I want to know.  How the hell do the French get away with such socially progressive commercials as they do?  I mean, that gay commercial aired only in France caused more uproar in the US than it did in France itself, from what I understand.  wtf, man.  I'm envious.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 7, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> What in the world did I just witness?



GIANT BIPEDAL SPACE TIGERS! WHO WANT TO KILL ALL HUMANS!!!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh memememme


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 7, 2011)

Allamo Fox said:


> Oh and this whole thread reminds me of my friend Aero, he ain't a furry but he told me once and I quote "I want to be the first person to rape a dog and make werewolves, then sell my success to people and get rich"



Tell him that it's already been tried, and that Ebon Lupus is hardly a millionaire.


----------



## Valence (Aug 7, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> That actually looks decent.



I'd comission one if I could afford to.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 7, 2011)

Ideally, This
Probably, this


----------



## Genumix (Aug 8, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Ideally, This
> Probably, this


That's... not even fur.  How is that probable?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 8, 2011)

I once had a nightmare about a serial killer getting surgery to make himself look like my dog and infiltrating our house from the basement (and in the dream I thought it was the dog).

So I guess untooned anthros would frighten the shit out of me.


----------



## thewall (Aug 8, 2011)

I guess if it is done right, untoon anthros wouldn't look that bad.  Take for example Hermione from the Chamber of Secrets when she had that accident with the polyjuice potion.  Or the chipmunks from the live action movie Alvin and the Chipmunks.

[YT]TXHrWanwhrQ&feature=related[/YT]

Most realistic fursuits I have ever seen.


----------



## RyantheJanitor (Sep 29, 2011)

Depends on the person really. I can't really tell what a bird would look like, but mammals (Mostly) are pretty easy to picture.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 29, 2011)

necro


----------

